# Can I assume breeder will give us item with mothers scent?



## goldengirl1960 (Mar 24, 2014)

Can I assume breeder will provide this and if not, will breeder object if we bring an item to rub on mom? What material is best?thanks.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

No, I don't think you can assume they will give you something. I took a large fluffy toy, like the breeder had in the litter box and used that, but a little blanket will work fine as well.


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Probably best not to assume - I didn't get one. I didn't take anything to rub on his mom either, and looking back, that's one thing I might have changed. However, I worked for my breeder, so I was able to take Kuyani to work with me for visits and I probably smelled like her when we got home anyway lol


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I took a towel with me and let the puppies play on it and rubbed it all over mom. My breeder did send us each home with a toy that the pups had been playing with in the whelping box.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

My breeder gave me a stuffed animal that had been in the pen with mom and the puppies. She told me she would do this, otherwise I would have brought something.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I took a baby blanket with and had the owners rub it on mom. Mia is almost two and still carries it around.


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

Our breeder gave a toy with each puppy that has the scent of mom and litter mates


----------



## LadyLuck1022 (Nov 24, 2013)

I would ask first. Our breeder gave us a stuffed toy that had been with the mom and the pups. She had different color toys for the colors of the pups. She is 5 months old and we still keep it in her crate. She loves it!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Even if your breeder gives you something, I would purchase a small blanket and take to rub on the Mother dog and littermates. When you bring your babe home the first few nights are scary for him/her and having the blanket to let your pup sleep on will go a long way to making him/her feel secure.

Honestly I prefer a fleece blanket (can go to Walmart and purchase a yard for under $4). Fleece is so forgiving and can be washed over and over. It doesn't have to be thick, this is just for his Mom/littermates smell, just wad it up and let your pup decide if he/she wants to sleep or just put his face on it.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I would suggest that you take a small towel or blanket with you. We did not get anything from the breeder when we went to pick up Buddy.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My breeder gave me a plush toy that the pups and mom slept with, peed on, chewed on, lol. I put it in the crate with Ben for several weeks till he and my dachshund pretty much tore it apart in play. He really did not miss it anymore at that point. 

I would also take a towel or small blanket with me and rub it over mom and pups or bring by a plush toy and leave it with the litter till pick up day.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

We mailed a small cotton blanket to our breeder along with our deposit....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

its a sweet gesture....but honestly in well over 50 puppies...Ive had TWO that came with a scented object. They all adjust quickly with or without....


----------



## kleintje (Jun 16, 2013)

I got a fleece blanket, a ball and a squeaky toy from Milly's breeder. I believe it helps her for the first few nights because she didn't whine or bark and slept from 11pm - 6am from the first night she was with us. She slept alone downstairs and not a beep. I was so grateful.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Warbands (Apr 1, 2014)

We got a blanket that our breeder rubbed on the underside of the mother, though only briefly. Our little 9 week old Maximus could seem to care less about the blanket, and cries in his crate at bedtime


----------

